# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Tuyển dụng vị trí trưởng phòng thiết kế khuôn mẫu cơ khí

## Nguyên Nhớ

<Giới thiệu Ứng viên, hưởng hoa hồng>

THÔNG TIN TUYỂN DỤNG VỊ TRÍ TRƯỞNG PHÒNG THIẾT KẾ KHUÔN MẪU CƠ KHÍ

Nhớ đang cần tuyển *1 Mold Design Manager* (trưởng phòng thiết kế khuôn mẫu) ngành Cơ khí khuôn mẫu cho công ty nước ngoài

Quy mô công ty: 300 - 500 nhân viên 

Báo cáo trực tiếp: Trưởng phòng kỹ thuật

Quản lý 3 - 4 nhân viên
TGLV: T2 - T6, 8h00 - 17h30

*Lương:* $1000 - $1500/tháng


YÊU CẦU:

- Mạnh về phần mềm Solidwork
- Am hiểu về khuôn dập liên hoàn, khuôn mẫu ngành cơ khí chính xác (đã từng thiết kế bằng Solidwork)

- Tiếng Anh khá, nếu giao tiếp tốt thì prefer
 (tiếng Anh giỏi thì lương cao hơn)
- Tinh thần tự chủ, độc lập làm việc, chủ động trong công việc


Nhờ Anh Chị hỗ trợ chia sẻ thông tin này đến network của mình nhé. 
Thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Phone: 0918 371 008 (Ms. Nhớ)

Skype: nho.hrstrategy

Skype: nho.hrstrategy

Xin cám ơn

----------

